# Bohemian 17



## skinny_water

I got a call the other day from a builder.  He wanted me to take some pics of his skiff that he is building.  This is the plug.  He has to do a finish sanding on it before he builds the mold.  I got permission to post a couple pics!  

Hull length is 17'6" and projected to run a 90hp.  Estimated draft sub 7".

Base model retail expected around 15k.
Full trim package around 25k.

Bow flair









Hull shot









Step









I will try to answer all the questions that I can about the skiff so post away.

Seeing is believing and this is a very impressive design.  If you are interested on seeing more of the skiff shoot me an email at skinnywaterflyfishing[email protected].com

-Richard


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

This is the second stepped hull skiff I've seen now. Curious.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

very interesting...


----------



## makin moves

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

love the design, step hull means faster boat


----------



## jimbarn1961

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Base model is that boat motor trailer? or just hull?  what is beam at waterline it looks skinny or should I say "TIPPY" ;D  I like to fish on the walkaround without going swimming when my partner sneezes


----------



## Djanes1

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

56" at water line from transom to step, as stable as a lostman just bone dry and fast.


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> 56" at water line from transom to step, as stable as a lostman just bone dry and fast.



Pretty sure it doesn't float as skinny and cant be as stable due to the entry/bottom and I'm sure it's fast but hope for the builder's sake they added some keels/skegs...

looks like a 9" skiff. Nice but not as shallow and dry as some.
Kevin


----------



## out-cast

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Oh boy [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Oh boy [smiley=popcorn2.gif]



i agree, they better just shut down their business now


----------



## Bob

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*










That looks like a negative angle to me, but pics can be deceiving.  If it is, I'd like to be around when they pull the mold off the plug.


----------



## DSampiero

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Does this look like the prototype to you guys?? 










Found in the Coming Soon section of http://www.venganzamarine.com/ It would make sense seeing where everything is happening .


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

no, different bow


----------



## floridanative1028

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

everybody is always complaining about how this skiff is the same as that skiff and he splashed my mold blah blah blah and someone comes along with something new that hasn't even been water tested yet and people wanna start talking sh!t already.

Give the guy a chance at least...


----------



## MATT

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

"Give the guy a chance at least... "

Who's the Guy ?


----------



## DSampiero

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Different bow and different shape aft of the step, none the less that mold could very well be the next generation of that green hull..Who is "the guy"??


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

that would be a pretty big difference between generations. The vengaza 17 also has 2 steps where this on has one


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

"The Guy" is the builder. And it is NOT Vengaza.

Everyone knows that you really have to wait till the hull is in the water with proper load to get real numbers. With the weight estimates and hull measurements it is expected to draft sub 7". It is not a flat bottom boat it may draft a little more than one. 

The stability comes from several different reasons, a main factor is width of hull at waterline. This, like the Lostman, it has large surface area. It was given as an honest comparison. Lots of people know about how stable the Lostman is, I am one of them spending about 250+ hours of on the water time in one over the past year and a half.

-Richard


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

is this a new Aenon Marine boat, cough cough beavertail?


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> "The Guy" is the builder.  And it is NOT Vengaza.
> 
> Everyone knows that you really have to wait till the hull is in the water with proper load to get real numbers.  With the weight estimates and hull measurements it is expected to draft sub 7".  It is not a flat bottom boat it may draft a little more than one.
> 
> The stability comes from several different reasons, a main factor is width of hull at waterline.  This, like the Lostman, it has large surface area.  It was given as an honest comparison.  Lots of people know about how stable the Lostman is, I am one of them spending about 250+ hours of on the water time in one over the past year and a half.
> 
> -Richard


You made my point for me richard. This boat isn't flat so I look forward to the builder showing three 300lb guys standing on the gunnel and a draft of under 7" with a boat that  has deadrise going all through the bottom and no sponsons. no doubt it will be fast but steps are best left for larger boats and with no keels i'd hate to be the guy who runs this and then attempts to make a turn.

Dry? Well, that's another argument all togehter as well.


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> "The Guy" is the builder.  And it is NOT Vengaza.
> 
> Everyone knows that you really have to wait till the hull is in the water with proper load to get real numbers.  With the weight estimates and hull measurements it is expected to draft sub 7".  It is not a flat bottom boat it may draft a little more than one.
> 
> The stability comes from several different reasons, a main factor is width of hull at waterline.  This, like the Lostman, it has large surface area.  It was given as an honest comparison.  Lots of people know about how stable the Lostman is, I am one of them spending about 250+ hours of on the water time in one over the past year and a half.
> 
> -Richard
> 
> 
> 
> You made my point for me richard. This boat isn't flat so I look forward to the builder showing three 300lb guys standing on the gunnel and a draft of under 7" with a boat that  has deadrise going all through the bottom and no sponsons. no doubt it will be fast but steps are best left for larger boats and with no keels i'd hate to be the guy who runs this and then attempts to make a turn.
> 
> Dry? Well, that's another argument all togehter as well.
Click to expand...

Wern't you in that picture with the three 300lb guys standing on the side of the boat? And 3 300lb guys is not realistic. 

This post is to allow a new manufature to get pictures and information about his boat out and answer questions. I understand that you are very pasionate about your products. But as you always say competition is a good thing! It brings out the best in everyone.


----------



## floridanative1028

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

I have no idea who "the guy" is because that was just a general statement. I would give the boat a chance because too me its a unique design and has some proven features. I'm sure if they had forums back when the potter hulls were built people would have been talking sh!t about them too. 

I only have one negative thing to say about this design as it relates to fishing. I think all of those steps and especially the one lateral step may create some serious hull slap which isn't very stealth in sub 1' or even more. Thats the only thing that concerns me so far.

Oh yeah and I think that with those steps you should have no problem tracking during turns.


----------



## tortuga

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

The draft issue is intersting.  A flat bottom boat has a certain amount of displacement. A deadrise boat settles at its waterline after it has displaced the deadrise section. You need to add up the deadrise section in cubic volume to compare it to a flat bottom boat.  with  the chine width close to being the same once you add weight past the chine level all things are equal. As far as comparing the draft to a lostman East Cape is right the lostman may draft an inch less. The Innegrity layup I will be using is super light. ( been working with the factory for quite some time )As far as this boat turning , it will run like it is on rails .  look at the bottom design aft of the step. it has multiple panels and sharp edges to keep the water from sliding under the boat.  it also softens the ride in the chop.  Dry??  mega dry with the chine.  Chine is submerged on the pole. We also have a proprietary process that will make the laminate quieter than anything you have ever heard without adding weight,  no one else has a clue . This in not the first boat I have designed or the first boat company I have started.


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Let's all wait till we at microskiff.com get out on it for a review...  Now... who is building this skiff? ;D Looks like I'll need to start making some phone calls!

Cheers
Capt Jan


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> The draft issue is intersting.  A flat bottom boat has a certain amount of displacement. A deadrise boat settles at its waterline after it has displaced the deadrise section. You need to add up the deadrise section in cubic volume to compare it to a flat bottom boat.  with  the chine width close to being the same once you add weight past the chine level all things are equal. As far as comparing the draft to a lostman East Cape is right the lostman may draft an inch less. The Innegrity layup I will be using is super light. ( been working with the factory for quite some time )As far as this boat turning , it will run like it is on rails .  look at the bottom design aft of the step. it has multiple panels and sharp edges to keep the water from sliding under the boat.  it also softens the ride in the chop.  Dry??  mega dry with the chine.  Chine is submerged on the pole. We also have a proprietary process that will make the laminate quieter than anything you have ever heard without adding weight,  no one else has a clue . This in not the first boat I have designed or the first boat company I have started.



So now you come here to a forum and claim to be the builder of this as well as past models/companies. Why so hush? Funny, I think you would've been better off having your photo guy take the pics, send them to you and YOU post them up. But, instead you got Richard sending out a tease of a plug for a company he can't say and then a guy comes on who also appears to be either a friend or partner or even money man behind this project and mention another brand that clearly doesn't compare to what is being shown. 
The plug looks like another choice among the HPX,HB,Sterling, and our Caimen model...
In no way can this boat or any skiff be quiet, bone dry ( LOL on that ), and super stable. If thats the case then why are so many models being offered by many builders...
Kudos for working w/Innergrity and congrats for posting on a forum since it's clear you have the ability to work a computer.
Cant wait to see your laminate lay-up since it's something nobody's ever heard of too :


I love competition but like it among those who do it the right way. It seems you think you deserve a little lean way since you claim to have done much in the past but your hush factor makes me think you got something to hide...

I wish you the best on your future skiff and hope forum member "Hall Pass" gets what he has on his wish list. I just didn't know one could shill a skiff with no info on who,what,where,....LOL


----------



## DSampiero

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

East Cape: I've got no stake in this fight, but brother chill out! [smiley=chill-pill.gif] Go catch some fish or haul @ss around the lake, let people make mistakes so they can learn on their own.. And keep cranking out those beautiful skiffs... [smiley=maniac.gif]


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> East Cape: I've got no stake in this fight, but brother chill out! [smiley=chill-pill.gif] Go catch some fish or haul @ss around the lake, let people make mistakes so they can learn on their own.. And keep cranking out those beautiful skiffs...  [smiley=maniac.gif]



I am chill and thank you for the kind words. I guess cranky is what I am...LOL
Let me be VERY clear here. I love skiffs! Always have and will...but hate it when I see others take short cuts to get market share. There's no doubt I'm a vocal among the forums and have had alot of experience in showing off something new to the market but I do get "cranky" when I see mystery claims come from builders. If this "guy" is sooo smart, then he would've been better off coming out himself, and not letting others give numbers on the boat that doesn't add up. Follow me?
the hull has deadrice, step, vary bottom/running pad, no sponsons, and rates to  a 90 and gonna have sub 7" draft? Cant happen.  It looks like our old Mitzi17 plug/HPX 17/Sterling/ having sex with a laka and bay...funny and if it works great. But to have higher sides and a rolled edge on the topside to act as a spray rail isn't gonna be BONE DRY....
Again, i'm sorry for the rant and didn't want to post but when somebody says something about our brand/model in the hopes to gain marketshare, then I'll be the first to respond.

the Lostmen competes with the Banshee, Polars/SC skiffs, Hpx T's/Micro's and lastly AEON's boat...
This new gizmo competes with other brands.
Can't wait to see a 70-90 four-stroke with two peeps on it and gear do sub 7"...
I'm out and back to building boats.
Tight lines gang.
Kevin


----------



## tortuga

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

I guess you did not notice that the hull has a reverse chine built in and a spray rail built in under the sheer. I am still trying to figure out how I have gained market share? Yet? Hull has not hit the water.


More build pics later this week as we get ready to spray tooling gel. See ya.


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Really?!?!  Not sure if I should take that as an insult or a compliment.  I am the photo guy....why need anyone else?  Thats what I get PAID, (and sometimes out of good faith), to do, take pictures. And release them using the great outlets like Microskiff.com!  

Once again, we will see how it does on the water.  Please don't keep hijacking this thread.  We already have a bunch of people clinkin on this thread that want information about this boat, (almost 500 in 2 days!)  

-Richard


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Looks interesting. Not sure exactly how fast they expect a skiff with a 90 go no matter what kinda gizmos they put on the bottom.


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Oh and with that entry and flair it will be no drier than a 17 Mitzi. That is better than a lot but will still soak you in anything more than 1' and a 10 mph wind. I owned one for 6-1/2 years.


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Oh and with that entry and flair it will be no drier than a 17 Mitzi. That is better than a lot but will still soak you in anything more than 1' and a 10 mph wind. I owned one for 6-1/2 years.


At what speeds? And it does not have the same entry as the mitzi.


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

All of em. The only time my Mitzi was bone dry in 1' nasty stuff was trimmed to the moon doin 44. That was scary as hell. In anything over 1-1/2' nasty crap you'd have to do 38+ to stay in front ofthe spray. And at that speed you'd get beat to an oblivion. So bad, stuff (not the boat) starts to break and come apart. Maybe the front of that boat is differnt than the Mitzi. It looks damn close from the pics. 

The design looks cool. I'd like to get a look at it in person and love the opportunity to test it out.


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



>



Who's that toward?


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Who's that toward?
Click to expand...

Dumb question. What, are you new around here? ;D


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Somethin like that.


----------



## paint it black

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Wow, looks..... interesting to say the least.
Can't wait to see a review on the front page.

Some of you guys need to chill out.
We don't want this site to appear anything like the boating section of FS forums.

And btw, nice pics Richard. lol


----------



## rkmurphy

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Wow, looks..... interesting to say the least.
> Can't wait to see a review on the front page.
> 
> Some of you guys need to chill out.
> We don't want this site to appear anything like the boating section of FS forums.
> 
> And btw, nice pics Richard. lol


Finally...some positive words.

I've seen this plug in person and talked to the builder. He has a plethora of innovative ideas that will, at the very least, set this boat apart from the rest regardless of the initial hypotheses on performance. And, he's a great guy to boot.

And I agree with str8...let's keep it clean and keep this site's rep as being a positive place, not a place for scrutiny and verbal warfare.

Oh yeah...great pics Rich! At least you remembered the memory card when you took these! ;D


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Ha! These pics are the reason I forgot it. Left it in the computer. No worry, I am going to start using the cable again.


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Some of you guys need to chill out.
> *We don't want this site to appear anything like the boating section of FS forums.*





> And I agree with str8...let's keep it clean and *keep this site's rep as being a positive place, not a place for scrutiny and verbal warfare.*


X100! Eric, Rick Thanks for the posts.

We at microskiff hope there can be a polite, constructive and educational conversation regardless of the topic. We request that everyone treats each other with respect. Dissenting opinions and view points are always welcome, we simply ask that it is done with respect and class. If you are unable to conduct yourself in such manor then we will ask that you refrain from posting. 

We have been in contact with the manufacture and as soon as we can microskiff.com will have a review of the skiff available for all.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Ha!  These pics are the reason I forgot it.  Left it in the computer.  No worry, I am going to start using the cable again.



;D  You do know that 2 gig chips only cost about 10 bucks now?  ;D

Easy to keep a couple of spare chips in the camera case.
That way if you're like me, you can take 2000 plus lousy pictures,
while on vacation and have no excuses for not doing so...

                                 [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Ha!  These pics are the reason I forgot it.  Left it in the computer.  No worry, I am going to start using the cable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;D  You do know that 2 gig chips only cost about 10 bucks now?  ;D
> 
> Easy to keep a couple of spare chips in the camera case.
> That way if you're like me, you can take 2000 plus lousy pictures,
> while on vacation and have no excuses for not doing so...
> 
> [smiley=happy.gif]
Click to expand...

I don't use a camera case...you are luck if you see me with a lense cap! lol


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Here are a couple more pics taken before the wet sanding.


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> The Innegrity layup I will be using is super light. ( been working with the factory for quite some time )


Can you give us a "guestimate" on the weight savings all things being equal. What are there any advantages/disadvantages. There are a lot of exciting advances with the old process of wetting cloth if you will. Curious how this will help advance skiff construction.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Those pics show the shape of the hull a lot better. Looks good. I wanna drive one with a hopped up 90....


----------



## makin moves

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Thats awsome. looks like it could be a game changer


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> The Innegrity layup I will be using is super light. ( been working with the factory for quite some time )
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give us a "guestimate" on the weight savings all things being equal. What are there any advantages/disadvantages. There are a lot of exciting advances with the old process of wetting cloth if you will. Curious how this will help advance skiff construction.
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan
Click to expand...

Quick numbers rundown.  With a 50/50 Innegra and Eglass you are looking at a reduction in weight of 15% compaired to 1708 Fiberglass Tape.  Similar balistic properties to Kevlar at 30% the cost.

Check out the website, it has a good information.  It's really cool to scroll around to see the other aplications they are using it for other than in the Marine Industry.
http://www.innegrity.com/marine-composites.php


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276039370


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> With a 50/50 Innegra and Eglass you are looking at a reduction in weight of 15% compaired to 1708 Fiberglass Tape. Similar balistic properties to Kevlar at 30% the cost.


Thanks Richard! That was what I was looking for. Now... $64,000,000 question. What are the disadvantages? We all know there is no perfect fiber... much like there is no perfect skiff. ;D I'm curious how the performance characteristics compare. One thing I have found is that when improperly used by those who are first starting out with a new process or product there is a teething process. I've seen carbon skiffs that were incredibly light, only to be very pingy (is that a word?) I quantifiable resonance is audible. 
Looking forward to Mr. tortuga reply when he's available. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Cheers

Oh and P.S. Belated Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there.


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Ha!  These pics are the reason I forgot it.  Left it in the computer.  No worry, I am going to start using the cable again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;D  You do know that 2 gig chips only cost about 10 bucks now?  ;D
> 
> Easy to keep a couple of spare chips in the camera case.
> That way if you're like me, you can take 2000 plus lousy pictures,
> while on vacation and have no excuses for not doing so...
> 
> [smiley=happy.gif]
Click to expand...

Not if you shoot with a CF card.


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> With a 50/50 Innegra and Eglass you are looking at a reduction in weight of 15% compaired to 1708 Fiberglass Tape.  Similar balistic properties to Kevlar at 30% the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Richard! That was what I was looking for. Now... $64,000,000 question. What are the disadvantages? We all know there is no perfect fiber... much like there is no perfect skiff.  ;D I'm curious how the performance characteristics compare. One thing I have found is that when improperly used by those who are first starting out with a new process or product there is a teething process. I've seen carbon skiffs that were incredibly light, only to be very pingy (is that a word?) I quantifiable resonance is audible.
> Looking forward to Mr. tortuga reply when he's available.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Oh and P.S. Belated Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there.
Click to expand...

Hey Jan. If he doesn't get back with any answers, maybe Kevin can help out. I remember seeing somewhere East Cape is using that stuff, and I have never know Kevin to not have an opinion.....LOL. ;D


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> With a 50/50 Innegra and Eglass you are looking at a reduction in weight of 15% compaired to 1708 Fiberglass Tape.  Similar balistic properties to Kevlar at 30% the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Richard! That was what I was looking for. Now... $64,000,000 question. What are the disadvantages? We all know there is no perfect fiber... much like there is no perfect skiff.  ;D I'm curious how the performance characteristics compare. One thing I have found is that when improperly used by those who are first starting out with a new process or product there is a teething process. I've seen carbon skiffs that were incredibly light, only to be very pingy (is that a word?) I quantifiable resonance is audible.
> Looking forward to Mr. tortuga reply when he's available.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Oh and P.S. Belated Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Jan. If he doesn't get back with any answers, maybe Kevin can help out. I remember seeing somewhere East Cape is using that stuff, and I have never know Kevin to not have an opinion.....LOL.  ;D
Click to expand...

 [smiley=stirthepot.gif]

I belive ECC is using a different lay up.


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> With a 50/50 Innegra and Eglass you are looking at a reduction in weight of 15% compaired to 1708 Fiberglass Tape.  Similar balistic properties to Kevlar at 30% the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Richard! That was what I was looking for. Now... $64,000,000 question. What are the disadvantages? We all know there is no perfect fiber... much like there is no perfect skiff.  ;D I'm curious how the performance characteristics compare. One thing I have found is that when improperly used by those who are first starting out with a new process or product there is a teething process. I've seen carbon skiffs that were incredibly light, only to be very pingy (is that a word?) I quantifiable resonance is audible.
> Looking forward to Mr. tortuga reply when he's available.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Oh and P.S. Belated Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Jan. If he doesn't get back with any answers, maybe Kevin can help out. I remember seeing somewhere East Cape is using that stuff, and I have never know Kevin to not have an opinion.....LOL.  ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=stirthepot.gif]
> 
> I belive ECC is using a different lay up.
Click to expand...


richard is right. We are using a different lay-up and we are using it via infusion instead of hand-lay like some... 
We also have no clue or any other builder for that matter according to tortuga... ;D
Seems I've seem this type of hype before only to realize others have done it. So, i like many of you can't wait to see what it is so then all us builders will have a clue. :
Only having fun here btw...
Kevin


----------



## tortuga

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Actually there are some rules when using the Innegra fabrics as far as laminate schedules go. Innegrity is more than happy to work with anyone that is interested. The part about not having a clue was not about laminate schedules it was about the proprietary sound reducing material that we add to the laminate schedule. No one knows what it is or how it works in the skiff market. It only adds about 5% weight to the laminate schedule and can be used in specific areas to address sound transmission. We will be using it in the forward waterline sections and under the front deck area specifically. that means it would add about 5 pounds to our skiff and significantly reduce structure born noise. Noise like a dropped rod would have a lower decibel footprint travelling outwards.


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Yes I know there are rules to using Innegra as we've had all the tech. guys from them and some of the weavers in our shop for the last year. What I question is you being so sure no other skiff builder has done what your doing?
It just seems your making alot of statements that other builders are shaking their head at...
I'm aware of rubber mats,foam sheeting, bulk mats that can be placed to reduce sound and there's some new stuff we've been playing with as well but to say no one in the skiff market is a bold statement. so is it safe to say your the builder?
i mean  your the former owner of tortuga boats etc.?
Are you a one man band and the hull plug is all you got yet going? Just curious as I'm sure there's parts missing like the liner, deck, hatches, console, etc.
are you gonna cut from a 5-axis?

I like some of what you got but the tactics/ways your going about remind me of another builder for now I'll keep quiet that later was back-peddling on stats,build etc.


I am glad to se  you, like us push the design in a skiff and I look forward to seeing it on the water next to our stuff that we got coming up... 
tight lines
Kevin


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I am glad to se  you, like us push the design in a skiff and I look forward to seeing it on the water next to our stuff that we got coming up...
> tight lines
> Kevin


Thanks


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I am glad to se  you, like us push the design in a skiff and I look forward to seeing it on the water next to our stuff that we got coming up...
> tight lines
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

It means thank you. I like to know what I am doing is being recognized, and thank you for that!


----------



## tortuga

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

I do not make bold statements. I know for a fact that no one has used this product much less is aware of it. No foam, no rubber , no lead. I also plan to keep it to myself because it makes an amazing difference , especially when it is used over an infused panel that sounds like a gong when struck. matter of fact i had a well known west coast guide in the shop today and he was amazed when i did a demonstration. I loved the look when he rotated the panel to see what was the trick I was playing on him. No trick, pure innovation.

No need for a 5 axis router I do my own plug work and it comes out quite well. And yes , the hull plug is all we have right now. Pictures will follow as the boat progresses.

You know I have shown my product to inform the general boat buying public of the new skiff. Strange that half the posts on this thread are from the builder of another skiff.

I really like the skiffs that you make and frequently enjoy your forum. I guess I am just a little confused by you demeanor. When the skiff is done you are more than welcome to come and test drive it. That is the way I roll.


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I am glad to se  you, like us push the design in a skiff and I look forward to seeing it on the water next to our stuff that we got coming up...
> tight lines
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It means thank you.  I like to know what I am doing is being recognized, and thank you for that!
Click to expand...

How's that? Pic's...
Yes the pics are getting noticed if that's what you mean?
Kevin


----------



## salt_life

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Are you girls done yet??This is the worst pissing match Ive read.I am sure you all think its makes you look cool and some here probably luv it.But it makes you all look like asses!


----------



## tortuga

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Thanks pinfish


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I do not make bold statements. I know for a fact that no one has used this product much less is aware of it. No foam, no rubber , no lead. I also plan to keep it to myself because it  makes an amazing difference , especially when it is used over an infused panel that sounds like a gong when struck. matter of fact i had a well known west coast guide in the shop today and he was amazed when i did a demonstration. I loved the look when he rotated the panel to see what was the trick I was playing on him. No trick,  pure innovation.
> 
> No need for a 5 axis router I do my own plug work and it comes out quite well. And yes , the hull plug is all we have right now.   Pictures will follow as the boat progresses.
> 
> You know I have shown my product to inform the general boat buying public of the new skiff. Strange that half the posts on this thread are from the builder of another skiff.
> 
> I really like the skiffs that you make and frequently enjoy your forum.  I guess I am just a little confused by you demeanor.  When the skiff is done you are more than welcome to come and test drive it. That is the way I roll.



i only responded when we were brought up to help you the other builder gain possible market share...
If we weren't mentioned I wouln't have posted. Thats how I roll! 
And yes since this is a message board and everybody had questions like even me I'll ask them...
remember, this all started by you hiring Richard to show pics and then it was kept on the hush of who you were and still it's ben on the hush...
I was also told by richard you didn't know how to post on a message board but it's obvious to see you know how. So again, this is how I roll and was only questioning what others were too...
I was posting on messgae boards long before starting East Cape and see no reason to stop and if I didn't in another name would that make any difference? I think it would be better to just do it under this name so there's no pointing fingers of under-cover shilling going on...
Sorry if it bothers you for my questions but I think they are valid.
be carful what you show as other builders will copy and they will bring it to market quicker than you since you got just the hull to go. Being sincere on that too!
Good to see you bring something different but you gotta admit there's some shadyness on the start of this thread.


----------



## East_Cape

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Are you girls done yet??This is the worst pissing match Ive read.I am sure  you all think its makes you look cool and some here probably luv it.But it makes you all look like asses!



sorry bro...
didn't think it was anything bad. but if you do I'll stop.
c-ya


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I do not make bold statements. I know for a fact that no one has used this product much less is aware of it. No foam, no rubber , no lead. I also plan to keep it to myself because it  makes an amazing difference , especially when it is used over an infused panel that sounds like a gong when struck. matter of fact i had a well known west coast guide in the shop today and he was amazed when i did a demonstration. I loved the look when he rotated the panel to see what was the trick I was playing on him. No trick,  pure innovation.
> 
> No need for a 5 axis router I do my own plug work and it comes out quite well. And yes , the hull plug is all we have right now.   Pictures will follow as the boat progresses.
> 
> You know I have shown my product to inform the general boat buying public of the new skiff. Strange that half the posts on this thread are from the builder of another skiff.
> 
> I really like the skiffs that you make and frequently enjoy your forum.  I guess I am just a little confused by you demeanor.  When the skiff is done you are more than welcome to come and test drive it. That is the way I roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only responded when we were brought up to help you the other builder gain possible market share...
> If we weren't mentioned I wouln't have posted. Thats how I roll!
> And yes since this is a message board and everybody had questions like even me I'll ask them...
> remember, this all started by you hiring Richard to show pics and then it was kept on the hush of who you were  and still it's ben on the hush...
> I was also told by richard you didn't know how to post on a message board but it's obvious to see you know how. So again, this is how I roll and was only questioning what others were too...
> I was posting on messgae boards long before starting East Cape and see no reason to stop and if I didn't in another name would that make any difference? I think it would be better to just do it under this name so there's no pointing fingers of under-cover shilling going on...
> Sorry if it bothers you for my questions but I think they are valid.
> be carful what you show as other builders will copy and they will bring it to market quicker than you since you got just the hull to go. Being sincere on that too!
> Good to see you bring something different but you gotta admit there's some shadyness on the start of this thread.
Click to expand...

Did I really say that Kevin? And no shadiness, just starting a buzz. People do that :cough:x-5:cough: Again thanks for helping me push my pics. Getting close to 1300 views!


----------



## paint it black

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

I don't see any shadyness at all.


----------



## rkmurphy

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I don't see any shadyness at all.


Me neither...

Someone is a little touchy...

I'm not going to lie...this bitching match has lacked professionalism on one side. It's a competitive market...be glad people want to compete with the best out there right now (i.e. East Cape). The Mustang was outdone by the Corvette, someone will eventually beat Pacquiao, and someone will eventually come out with a skiff that tops an East Cape boat. That's what strives you to keep innovating. Be thankful that he's pointing out your boat as a specific reference.

Now, is this the boat that will trump an ECC boat? Only time will tell as the boat nears completion and endures rigorous testing.

I'm a big fan of your boats, man. And I've actually spoke with you on the phone a WHILE back and you were very nice and helpful. But the way you've approached this supposed "shady behavior" has been, and I say it again, unprofessional.

Can we please restrict this thread to niceness and information regarding THIS skiff?


----------



## Bob

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

It sure would be nice if builders would only comment on threads specifically started about their product. Oh wait, that actually does happen with all the other respectable & honorable builders...except one.


----------



## DSampiero

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

_Off Topic:_


> The Mustang was outdone by the Corvette


Really? How does an older model name come back and "out do" a newer car?
The 1964 Vette' had a power to weight ratio of approx. 8.5lbs per horsepower, while the lowly Stang V8 of that year carried about 11.5 lbs per horsepower... Really, comparing a mustank and a Vette, that's like an LT25 to a Lostman!

I said my piece.. but for now I am interested to see what this thing does when it is completed, and it is always fun to watch someone build a boat via the inner nets. ;D [smiley=popcorn1.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> _Off Topic:_
> 
> 
> 
> The Mustang was outdone by the Corvette
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How does an older model name come back and "out do" a newer car?
> The 1964 Vette' had a power to weight ratio of approx. 8.5lbs per horsepower, while the lowly Stang V8 of that year carried about 11.5 lbs per horsepower... Really, comparing a mustank and a Vette, that's like an LT25 to a Lostman!
> 
> I said my piece.. but for now I am interested to see what this thing does when it is completed, and it is always fun to watch someone build a boat via the inner nets. ;D [smiley=popcorn1.gif]
Click to expand...

It was the best example I could think of on the fly! You get the point!


----------



## iMacattack

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> I'm a big fan of your boats, man.  And I've actually spoke with you on the phone a WHILE back and you were very nice and helpful.  But the way you've approached this supposed "shady behavior" has been, and I say it again, unprofessional.


Well, this thread has gone to crap... 

First I want to thank all the great members of this site who have had to endure this topic and support our position! You are the reason why we are here and we are here serve the needs of our members.

As you can imagine there has been a lot of noise going on in the background. We have received an overwhelming number of complaints, however not a single one has been directed towards the originator of this post, the new skiff or it's creator.

So just to reiterate...

*We at microskiff hope there can be a polite, constructive and educational conversation regardless of the topic. We request that everyone treats each other with respect. Dissenting opinions and view points are always welcome, we simply ask that it is done with respect and class. If you are unable to conduct yourself in such manor then we will ask that you refrain from posting. *

Consider this your last warning. If we receive any more complaints on any future posts we will enforce the terms of agreement of the site and take appropriate action.



> User Registration Agreement
> - Updated 06/15/2007
> 
> You agree, through your use of microskiff.com, that you will not post any material which is abusive, hateful, harassing, obscene, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY law... subject to deletion and having your user account revoked.


To our members, lurkers and supporting advertisers please let me publicly apologize for not taking action on this topic sooner. We have always and will continue to offer an inviting, open, unbiased outlet for discussing our shared passion. We hope the negative direction this thread has taken will not discourage future topics.

Sincerely
Capt. Jan


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> It sure would be nice if builders would only comment on threads specifically started about their product.  Oh wait, that actually does happen with all the other respectable & honorable builders...except one.


now hang on a minute.  kevin produces,  ecc,  which was brought up.  he commented on that.  i also believe kevin has somewhat of a jump on the innegra thing so hes kinda qualified to comment on that. 


will this skiff be the one to trump any of the ecc?  yes.  no.  will it go faster?  depends.  i dont see it going faster than the vantage with max rated horsepower.  i dont see it floating shallower than a lostmen.  i dont see it being drier than a caimen.  so for someone wanting those things,  no.  it wont trump it.  will it go faster than a caimen or lostmen.  i bet it will.  will it be drier than a lostmen.  yes.  so for someone wanting a relatively fast and dry tech poling skiff it might just trump some of the ecc product.  

i wish nothing but the best of luck to the builder/designer/owner of this skiff.  i really wanna drive one when its ready. 

at least the guy that owns the company and is designing stuff is ACTUALLY INVOLVED in the process.  


tight lines.


----------



## sfsurfr

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

I have followed this thread for the past few days. The good, the bad, and the ugly have been exercised. The bottom line is still the same. Man oh man!!! This skiff has a helluva beautiful looking and well engineered hull!!! I hope I can lay down a contract for one of these boats to be built soon!!!

Cheers!


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> It sure would be nice if builders would only comment on threads specifically started about their product.  Oh wait, that actually does happen with all the other respectable & honorable builders...except one.
> 
> 
> 
> now hang on a minute.  kevin produces,  ecc,  which was brought up.  he commented on that.  i also believe kevin has somewhat of a jump on the innegra thing so hes kinda qualified to comment on that.
> 
> 
> will this skiff be the one to trump any of the ecc?  yes.  no.  will it go faster?  depends.  i dont see it going faster than the vantage with max rated horsepower.  i dont see it floating shallower than a lostmen.  i dont see it being drier than a caimen.  so for someone wanting those things,  no.  it wont trump it.  will it go faster than a caimen or lostmen.  i bet it will.  will it be drier than a lostmen.  yes.  so for someone wanting a relatively fast and dry tech poling skiff it might just trump some of the ecc product.
> 
> i wish nothing but the best of luck to the builder/designer/owner of this skiff.  i really wanna drive one when its ready.
> 
> at least the guy that owns the company and is designing stuff is ACTUALLY INVOLVED in the process.
> 
> 
> tight lines.
Click to expand...

Dude. Why are all your posts dumber than your previous posts? You make a valid point once in a while, but people have to read through all of the other crap to find it. You can't possible know exactly how this boat is going to perform. No one can. Not even "the guy". Maybe you can have some sort of idea, but you can't say "no way blah blah blah". I understand your one sided opinions toward the ECC products. I wish I had the funds available to have my dream skiff built. They make nice skiffs and have definitely improved over the years. But don't be a douche bag to a new builder. I know you have been on other forums for some time, but you're basically new to this site. And I am nobody special, but posts like yours make this site (at times) hard to go to. IMHO, you have worn your welcome out (with this behavior). Smoke some green, take a pill, whatever, and relax. Although drama is fun, we mostly like this place to be chilled out. Go to ISF or FS if you feel the need.


----------



## Brett

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*










I'm just glad I won't be the one doing the layup.
Those tight corners and inside bends are gonna be a bear.
Working and keeping the air bubbles out of the laminations
is going to require serious attention to detail!


----------



## Bob

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> It sure would be nice if builders would only comment on threads specifically started about their product.  Oh wait, that actually does happen with all the other respectable & honorable builders...except one.
> 
> 
> 
> now hang on a minute.  kevin produces,  ecc,  which was brought up.  he commented on that.  i also believe kevin has somewhat of a jump on the innegra thing so hes kinda qualified to comment on that.
> 
> 
> will this skiff be the one to trump any of the ecc?  yes.  no.  will it go faster?  depends.  i dont see it going faster than the vantage with max rated horsepower.  i dont see it floating shallower than a lostmen.  i dont see it being drier than a caimen.  so for someone wanting those things,  no.  it wont trump it.  will it go faster than a caimen or lostmen.  i bet it will.  will it be drier than a lostmen.  yes.  so for someone wanting a relatively fast and dry tech poling skiff it might just trump some of the ecc product.
> 
> i wish nothing but the best of luck to the builder/designer/owner of this skiff.  i really wanna drive one when its ready.
> 
> at least the guy that owns the company and is designing stuff is ACTUALLY INVOLVED in the process.
> 
> 
> tight lines.
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true kool-aid consuming disciple.


----------



## costefishnt

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

cool.


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

What I said was all IMHO. I'm allowed to express my opinions. If you don't like em oh well. There are many awesome boats out there. This will probably be one of em. Congrats to the builder/designer for trying stuff that hasn't been done on a poling skiff. I wish him well. I feel that ecc has the best stuff at a good price right now. That's why I chose to plunk down over 40k for one of em. Doesn't mean there aren't others out there doin it as well or maybe even better in some aspects. Ecc fits MY needs best at a price I can aford. I like what they do and how they do it. That's why I support them and not another builder.


----------



## nate.

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

When it's ready, hopefully I'll be given an opportunity to be proven wrong. If I'm wrong then ill tell you. If not I'll be able to say I told you so.


----------



## costefishnt

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

farout man. :thumbsup:


----------



## gheenoe

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

If this boat does sell for there projected price of 25k it should sell pretty good. If someone is willing to pay 40K for an ecc product. Again this is my IMHO.


----------



## skinnywater3

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Looks to me like it was splashed... 

Off a mid evil helmet lol



















Seriously though it looks like a cool design.


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Good idea!


----------



## beavis

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

what, did ya forget about us??

===================================



I guess now is a good time to tell everyone the name of the company we have started.

We are Bohemian Boatworks LLC. This model is the Bohemian 17.

The boat will be offered as a package with a 70 HP Yamaha 4 stroke , Ameritrail aluminum trailer , poling platform and a carbon fiber pushpole for $ 27,000 that includes trim tabs, center or offset console, and hydraulic steering. Fuel should be @ 22 gallons. Complete specs and options lists will be available soon. In the meantime we are going full ahead with the tooling.

I'm sure we will partner up with several engine manufacturers once we get started so customers can buy the brand that they like and can get serviced in their local area.


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

RJ. WTF is that? An email from them or something?


----------



## Bob

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

Aaron >>

Plagiarized from the same topic on FS > Boating section.


----------



## TidewateR

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

http://www.sunbiz.org/scripts/cordet.exe?action=DETFIL&inq_doc_number=L10000048074&inq_came_from=NAMFWD&cor_web_names_seq_number=0000&names_name_ind=N&names_cor_number=&names_name_seq=&names_name_ind=&names_comp_name=BOHEMIAN&names_filing_type=


----------



## aaronshore

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*



> Aaron >>
> 
> Plagiarized from the same topic on FS > Boating section.


Word up Bob!!!!


----------



## skinny_water

*Re: New 17ft Skiff Spy Shots*

I was to busy catching Tarpon. You want me to repost it, lol. I was going to copy past it anyways.


----------



## skinny_water

Great video that Sam put together!  Shows the lines of the boat, and the sound qualities of the material. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMmnesHx-Gg[/media]


----------



## skinny_water

Plug getting sprayed and starting the mold process!
































































-Richard


----------



## salt_life

Great pics Richard .Good luck to all involved in this product


----------



## cutrunner

my 2 cents... being the son of a 50 year veteran race boat hull designer/sometimes driver and personal friend of Paul Allison i picked up just a little hull design knowledge. and i will say i do like the design. step hulls sometimes have a little voodoo if you will about them but i believe the pocket and the "pad" should take care of that.. but who knows till it hits the water.. as far as draft. who knows but i do think it will have light hull slap in the bow due to the spash rail. but overall i love it and rele rele wanna see one in person


----------



## skinny_water

Thanks CutRunner!

The mold is just about complete.  Looking at flipping it the first part of next week depending on when the metal frame work is done.  The glass is nearly 3/4" thick.  This mold is going to be a tank made for MANY pulls!  I wasn't sure what to expect when I walked into the shop today.  If you look real close he used Inegra to glass in the rear foam and two up front.  He had a whole roll of it sitting on the counter.  I almost hugged it and told it that it was going to a good home!  





























-Richard


----------



## Brett

Mmmmmmmm! Styrene.... 

Missed that smell on the Slipper build,
dang epoxy, has almost no aroma.


----------



## nate.

One of the best things about a new boat is the smell.


----------



## FSUfisher

WOW...... How did I miss all of this until today? I can't wait to see the specs on that boat. It's nice to see a builder doing something completely out of left field- risky but possibly very rewarding. Isn't that the American way?!?

Yeah Brett, I'm with you. Epoxy is boring to the nose.


----------



## skinnywater3

> One of the best things about a new boat is the smell.


x2


----------



## tortuga

Pulled the mold today for the Bohemian 17. Everything went as planned , no pre release , no sticks. Next week we will build hull # 1 kevlar and core cell with premium vinyl ester. We will post pictures of the build as we go. Mold will get tooled as we build the deck and small parts.


----------



## nate.

"We"? How are you involved in this project? I thought you were there to just take pics? 

Congrats to "you guys" on a clean pull.


----------



## rkmurphy

> "We"? How are you involved in this project?  I thought you were there to just take pics?
> 
> Congrats to "you guys" on a clean pull.


Wow...I mean...don't get me wrong...I love being a prick whenever the moment calls for it...but not just for the sake of being a prick...

I'm tired of all of this hostility. Why don't we act like adults? Have a beer, look at some boat porn, and leave it at that.


----------



## Taterides

Relax Nate.....I think Skinny_Water takes the pictures and tortuga builds it.   How's your Vantage coming along...... I am glad the East Cape Bullies are keepin it real.


----------



## nate.

I was bustin Richards balls. Just like I did when I saw him Tuesday evening. I am about as relaxed as they come. 

Don't wanna derail or hijack this thread but you asked a question so I'll answer it....

I got held up a lil with financing (credit union and fed rule changes) then again with my custom gel color. That's all squared away and my gel is in. I should go to mold Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## skinny_water

It's lookin real good. I will stick with my first impression. I want to make it a sandwich and introduce myself to her father.


----------



## paint it black

> "We"? How are you involved in this project?  I thought you were there to just take pics?
> 
> Congrats to "you guys" on a clean pull.


It's hilarious how you just saw a picture and assumed Richard posted.
Completely disregarding the fact that it was posted by the builder.


----------



## skinny_water

here are my Non-Cell Phone pics...

Loving the curves!










From the pocket forward


----------



## nate.

"It's hilarious how you just saw a picture and assumed Richard posted.
Completely disregarding the fact that it was posted by the builder."


No. What is hillarious is that YOU assumed I was responding to the builder. I talked to Richard the night before those pics were posted here. He said and I quote "we have a lot of different projects going on." I was busting Richards balls here for something he said to me the night before. :


----------



## nate.

Where is this shop at? Is it on 41 just down the street from port manatee?


----------



## skinny_water

> "It's hilarious how you just saw a picture and assumed Richard posted.
> Completely disregarding the fact that it was posted by the builder."
> 
> 
> No. What is hillarious is that YOU assumed I was responding to the builder. I talked to Richard the night before those pics were posted here. He said and I quote "we have a lot of different projects going on."  I was busting Richards balls here for something he said to me the night before.  :



Yeah, didn't get it either....sorry Nate.


----------



## skinny_water

> Where is this shop at? Is it on 41 just down the street from port manatee?


Shop is in Sarasota


----------



## skinny_water

Mold is getting some color!


----------



## tortuga

Here is a picture of hull #1 getting the skin coat and glass tapes on the critical areas. next we will lightly sand the entire surface and install the non woven reinforcement that will be the outer laminate.  After that the core will be vacuumed down.  Will post some pics as we progress.


----------



## iMacattack

please let us know when we can check it out for an official review.

Cheers


----------



## Green_Hornet

I just stummbled my way into this thread today. Time for an update?
I like what I am seeing so far!


----------



## skinny_water

> I just stummbled my way into this thread today. Time for an update?
> I like what I am seeing so far!


We have the core in and bagged. I will swing by tomorrow and grab another pic of it. 

-Richard


----------



## nate.

any updates? how many units do yall expect to turn out a year at this pace?


----------



## tortuga

Here is the forward core in the vacuum bag.  should get her covered this week.  I think I have an E tec  60 tiller to do the water test with , it should fly.


----------



## nate.

So I never got an answer to my question. Is this boat a project or a business venture? Just doesn't seem like y'all are serious about this. I like the looks of it and wish y'all the best of luck no matter which direction this goes. Just seems like it is moving at a snails pace.


----------



## skinny_water

Nate, i will call ya tomorrow.


----------



## skinny_water

Looks like it will be floating Saturday for some weight testing.


----------



## skinny_water

We put a full Plywood deck in w/ Gunnels and supports before she was pulled from the mold. We brought along 500lbs of wet sand bags to put on the hull to simulate the added weight. 150lbs on the bow for Tank and Gas, 100lbs in the cockpit for liner and console weight, and 250lbs at the stern for motor. Put two full grown men (200lbs) on the boat. Robert took a pencil and marked the water line. Back at the shop we got the draft numbers. 7 1/8"! I got a chance to run around the gunnels and was surprised at how stable it is. It is truly something you will have to see to believe! 

Here are some pics!

From the mold









Floating w/ 500lbs of sand









Robert marking the first water line









Floating w/ two people




























-Richard Traugott


----------



## Shadowcast

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## skinny_water

> Can't wait to see the finished product!


Thanks Capt. Jon!


----------



## floridanative1028

Awesome! I've been watching and waiting very closely on this one.


----------



## leenlotay

You can see the results of the 1st water test for the Bohemian 17 in the Bragging Spot on this forum.


----------



## Punkrawqer

any updates on this sick slider?


----------



## skinny_water

The running shots got bumped down to the big boat section.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1283906382

Deck plug getting the primer coat. 




























Rear hatch layout. You can see how the gutters drain into the stump


----------



## skinny_water

Picture of the plug in the deck mold for size reference. 










Quick walk around video (click image to play). Check out the water bottle in the dash for a reference.


----------



## joshuabward

That console is sweet, especially the little cubby to hold all the crap that normally rolls around on the deck.


----------



## skinny_water

Thanks FJ!

Deck mold is complete! 



















Check out the clean nonskid lines. Fit and Finish is top tier!


----------



## skinny_water

The boat that is going to be at Miami Boat Show has been started!


----------



## skinny_water

Couple updates, the first deck has been pulled. It is super stiff and weighs in at around 105lbs. The hull is going quick. Two layers of Kevlar, Corecell, and a third layer of kevlar to lock it all down.

Corecell Stringers being fitted.









Clean lines on the hatch plug. All the parts molds will be completed this week.









The cockpit has a couple cool features. It has a very small tapered gutter at the back of the cockpit. It is about the size of my pinky finger and gets deeper towards the center well area. The center well will have a piece of laser cut stainless over the top of it. Any water that gets into the cockpit immediatly goes below deck, and drains overboard via pump. No standing water on the deck!









In the front of the cockpit is good sized hatch. It is for a storage compartment large enough for a couple pairs of wading booties or castnets. That way you don't have to toss your wet castnet or booties into dry storage!









-Richard


----------



## Lappy_16

I like the wet storage idea, i think the super skiff pro is the only other skiff with that, can't wait to see this thing!


----------



## skinny_water

Thanks! I just looked at the specs of the Super Skiff Pro. This boat is going to be faster with less HP (better cruising speed), draft less (7").

We are going to be at Miami Boat Show Febuary 117-21 if anyone wants to check us out!


----------



## Taterides

Can't wait to see it at the show. Looks really nice.


----------



## skinny_water

Cool, I will be at the show Thursday and Friday. Stop by the booth I might have some shirts to hand out. 

Pulled the hull today.


----------



## johnman888

any plans to put a jackplate on one of these? looks awesome, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## skinny_water

> any plans to put a jackplate on one of these? looks awesome, can't wait to see the finished product.


The hull design was actually made to work with a Jackplate with a 4" setback. This would make the motor mount flush with the transom. Also there was a notch designed into the deck so if your motor is all the way down you can trim it up and not have any interference from the rigging.


----------



## johnman888

nice, i noticed the pocket on the back of the hull, should run pretty damn shallow with a jackplate. can't wait to see it in action with a yam 70/etec 60. i'm very interested in this skiff, especially since it is made close to my home. 

any plans on a side console configuration? i love a wide open deck area.


----------



## skinny_water

We are offering side console as an option.


----------



## earltobberson

looks to be a very well thought out skiff


----------



## chris_rosende

Very cool....Great Entry! Nice lines, man. Nothing simple about that design. Looks fast and dry. I am curious to see how it handles with half of the back missing though.... At least it will run really shallow on a plane. I am excited for you...


----------



## skinny_water

The steps have hard 90 degree edges. These catch water during the trun making it so you don't slide out like a flat bottom boat. Also these grab more water than strakes so there is no hopping or sudden catch where the boat snaps back under you.


----------



## skinny_water

One quick picture from tonight. We set the cockpit in, and dropped the deck on and everything went together great.


----------



## johnman888

looking sexy. so much for internet porn tonight.


----------



## skinny_water

fyi, she is fast   

#@cueslowmusic





























One more shot of the deck


----------



## Moto199x

Beautiful boat, have been following the thread since day 1. Just surprised they are deciding to go with a 70 rather than a 90? The F70 should still push the boat nice!

Great job guys looking forward to seeing the boat at MIA Boat Show. Props to Richard for all the Pics!


----------



## skinny_water

Anyone that thinks this boat needs more than 70hp needs to take a demo!


----------



## cutrunner

If 4 stroke and yamaha is what they are planning on rigging the f70 is waaaaay better choice than its huge counterpart the f90. The f90 is the same as the f115 so if thats the case they could just run a 115(whick is still a lazy feeling motor in my book). Good motor choice i say!


----------



## Moto199x

> Anyone that thinks this boat needs more than 70hp needs to a demo!


After the MIA Boat Show.... ;D

The plug looked like it ran great with the Merc so i don't think there will be much difference.

After looking at some tech specs i do believe the 70 is the right fit for the boat. The 90 is 112lbs Heavier than the 70! It would kill the holeshot.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/products/subcatspecs/2/specs.aspx


----------



## skinny_water

If you wanted to go 90hp the etec is the best at 320lbs, only 70lbs heavier. It comes down to what you are willing to give up for speed.


----------



## Moto199x

Speed....Draft, gotta get to them tailers, no matter how skinny!


----------



## skinny_water

Tiller Package! We were going over weight numbers and we could squeeze about 100lbs out of the boat for a tiller package compared to a CC version. 

Boat is ready for the Miami show and leaves at 4am. I will post a couple pics in the morning... It's time for me to get some sleep cause I know I am not going to get any down there.


----------



## skinny_water

Boat left for the Miami Boat Show at 4am!

Offset CC w/ toe kick. The edges get finished off with a trim piece.


















SS Rub Rail, f70, and polling platform









TRUE mil-spec switch panel









Favorite picture of the boat so far!


----------



## Lappy_16

cant wait to see this one!


----------



## rkmurphy

Love the offset console! Is that a livewell in there? Take some pics of the whole boat!! Looks sexy but I feel teased and need to see more.


----------



## Taterides

Can't wait to drool on Thursday. I love the offset console. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## skinny_water

> Love the offset console!  Is that a livewell in there?  Take some pics of the whole boat!!  Looks sexy but I feel teased and need to see more.


Cooler


----------



## TidewateR

one of the best threads ever. Great pics and even better drama. [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]

-this boat has been a long time coming. Glad to see the project is finally coming together.


----------



## rkmurphy

What prop is it designed to run with? 3 blade or 4 blade?


----------



## skinny_water

> What prop is it designed to run with?  3 blade or 4 blade?


It's a personal choice. This hull design is not prop sensitive, and it works with both props we tested. The hole shot was amazing with the 3 blade, and blistering with the 4 blade. We tested it up against a leading competitors boat with a 90 2-stroke and we smoked him out of the hole.

Couple pics from the show


----------



## leenlotay

How is the response to the Bohemian at the show.


----------



## skinny_water

GREAT! 9/10 people that want more information about this skiff are current skiff owners and guides of x,y, and z companies. They know what they want and need in there next boat and know by the design and there experiece that this skiff can do. Really cool.


----------



## paint it black

Of all the "comparible" skiffs at the show, this one stood out the most.
Not even considering the running surface, the fit and finish is incredible.
Everything seems right.
Love the huge front deck compartment.
Plenty of space for a skiff it's size.

They really did a great job on this skiff from one end to the other.
Now if it performs as good as it looks...


----------



## rkmurphy

Tell you what, Rich...I'll give you guys the Cuda hull and you build me one of those and put all of my stuff on it. Even trade. I'll provide beer and leave a good tip.


----------



## cutrunner

What color is that boat ? "specific color" and is it paint or gel coat. Freaking loooove the boat by the way... Ohhh if i had some money...


----------



## salt_life

Boat turned out really nice I hope you all get lots of orders!Nice to see some real competition is this segment of the skiff market good luck.


----------



## Djanes1

The color was a custom color for the owner to match his Viking. It is a gel coat. The color was very well received. We might make it a color option.


----------



## beavis

The boat came out gorgeous yet incredibly functional. It looks awesome.

Will the tiller version have the same cap?


----------



## skinny_water

> The boat came out gorgeous yet incredibly functional. It looks awesome.
> 
> Will the tiller version have the same cap?


Tiller boat is identical, but around 100lbs lighter.


----------



## skinnywater3

will the boat be at the frank sargent show?


----------



## Djanes1

Possibly, the owner of the boat is going to let us put it in a few shows but is realy wanting to use it soon. We will know early next week.


----------



## Moto199x

I am still kicking myself for not having made the trip to the boat show to see it first hand! :'(
Came out super nice, love the hull color and the finish. Great Job


----------



## earltobberson

Have ya'll run it with the 70 yet?


----------



## Djanes1

Just a 60 so far. We hope to run the seventy mid to later this week. We will post the numbers as soon as we do.


----------



## kylepyro

these are the current #'s for the Bohemian 17.

3000 rpm 16 mph
3500 rpm 21mph
4000 rpm 26 mph
4500 rpm 29 mph
5000 rpm 33 mph
5500 rpm 36 mph
6200 rpm 41 mph (wot) 

I think there is still some tuning to be done but this should be close to whatever the final #'s turn out to be.


----------



## telltail

Soooo....what's the word on these skiffs now that they have been on the water for a while? Are they holding up, etc....Tight lines.


----------



## leenlotay

I hang out at the shop from time to time. They are building 3 boats right now, and the boats that have been delivered have not had any problems reported. Check them out at http://bohemianboatworks.com/


----------



## kylepyro

I've had mine since about April and I'm very happy with it. I don't live close to the salt so I've only had it on the flats one time. This is my first flats boat and that trip was my first experience polling. It took me about an hour to get the basic hang of it and then I could put the boat where I wanted it in light winds and currents. 

I DO live on a lake though and have used it extensively since it was delivered. As a boat its been great. It has twice the fuel efficiency of my old boat and is much quicker and quieter (a big deal when your rolling out at 4:30AM). I added a Rhodan TM to mine, which completely rocks. I can park on eddy lines in a tailrace running 50,000 cfs and stay *** R I G H T *** freakin there. 

The boat has had a item or two that I've dealt with, a loose screw here, a problem with the trailer there. The battery charger failed almost immediately. The guys at Bohemian sent a replacement, no questions asked and I couldn't be happier with them or the boat. I'm sure the Bohemian crew would have/will take care of any issues I might have but I'm a 15 hour drive away so its in my interests to be self-sufficient as possible. I have one small glass issue on the console and we're working on fixing that now. The guys at Bohemian have offered to pay for the repairs locally. Can't ask much more of them than that.

As for the ride, my home lake's long axis is along our prevailing wind, so 2ft chop blows up fairly quickly. The boat rides through that easily at 20-25mph. Once I figured out how it wanted to be trimmed it was easy to produce a dry ride. I won't say its got the fastest hole-shot. My local fly-guide's boat gets up MUCH faster, but he's a foot shorter and has 45 more horses so its not much of a comparison. (And I kick his [email protected]# at the gas pump.)

My boat runs just under the advertized speeds. I can turn 39.8 at WOT with the trim dialed in, my jack plate at 5" and clean water. I'm a little curious about whether it will run faster in salt and w/o the TM. I almost never run it that fast. I don't need any trim tab except to counter a little prop torque when the jack plate is way up. There is no porpoising at any speeds unless you have the motor trim way out of whack.

I've been goofing around on fresh water mud flats for a couple of weeks and can pole a fishable line fairly easily now. Of course, add winds and currents and the game changes - but hey, you learn by watching, reading and doing. At any rate - I'm pretty sure that anyone that knows what they are doing with a push pole will be able to make this boat go where they want with ease. 

My B-17 is in for its 50 hour check now and then its headed to Biloxi Marsh for a scouting trip over Labor Day. Hopefully we're headed back there for a week long excursion in late October and then I'll have a more "terrain appropriate" report to offer. 

Overall I'm very happy with the boat. I don't know if there is much I would change about it right now. I'd probably re-arrange the rod holders on the starboard side now that I understand the off-center console a little better. 

Now I just need a job paying a couple hundred k annually where I can report to work at Flamingo or Islamorada - that would be a nice upgrade. ;D


----------



## tortuga

Here are some recent pics of the Bohemian 17 .  Mainly these pics are to show the quality and attention to detail.  i have another skiff finishing up this week and will take it to the Frank Sargeant show in Tampa in 2 weeks.


----------



## skinny_water

http://saltyshores.com/newsfeed/?p=218

Boat is headed to the Frank Sergeant Show in Tampa


----------



## jmm

Pretty boat. Are you going to post some real world draft numbers. Looked at the pics on your site and seemed to be sitting low..??


----------



## tortuga

Real world draft has been established for a long time. 2 200 pound guys with gear and 15 gallons of fuel. With 70 Yamaha 4 stroke is 8 inches. That is with jack plate and trolling motor. Take off the goodies and you get 7 1/2 inches. After 8 skiffs it is the norm. Speed with. 70 Yamaha light. 42 mph. Loaded. 39 mph. 60. E tec. With. 15 pitch. 37. Mph. @ 5950 rpm awesome hole shot. 60. E tec. With. 17 pitch. Viper. Good hole shot. 40. Mph @ 5450. Rpm


----------



## John_Rosende

We had a chance to see the Bohemian in person and meet the owner at the boat show this weekend...nice boat and great guy!


----------



## skinny_water

Picture of the rigging and standard LED light.


----------



## skinny_water

Heading to the palm beach show


----------



## skinny_water

Couple pics from fishing Tuesday




























You can see the waterline with the 60.









Underwater Shots of the hull bottom
Upward angle of the trim tabs









Hull towards the front showing the step and pad









Shows the reverse chine below water level at rest.









Video I shot with the GoPro running the boat skinny. With the hull design that runs flat naturally we were not running tabs. This keeps the boat predictable and it doesn't want to bow steer like if you were to tab down and trim up. We were running 27-30mph 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLZzCBnkviE&hd=1


----------



## cutrunner

Gasp!!!!!!!!!
What is this? A company advertising real numbers , in "rigged" real world conditions with underwater photographic evidence?
Un heard of!

Everything ive seen from the bohemian gang has been top notch and 100percent real.
If i was truly in the market for a boat anywhere near this pricepoint, there wouldnt be much to think about besides what color do i want.


----------



## Creek Runner

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Nice Rig, 

It has probably been asked before but what's the boat cost as rigged in the video?


----------



## skinny_water

> [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Nice Rig,
> 
> It has probably been asked before but what's the boat cost as rigged in the video?


The boat in the video has a couple extras on it you can't see like the JP and some powder coating. The base etec 60 boat is 32k and included a long list of stuff including Kevlar package.


----------



## skinny_water

Going to be in Boca Grande this weekend from Friday-Sunday if anyone wants to check it out.  Shoot me a PM or email skinnywaterflyfishing at yahoo.com


----------



## skinny_water

Video running the boat past the Light house in Boca Grande plus a speed run off the beach in 10-15mph onshore winds. 

https://vimeo.com/41851692


----------



## johnman888

Are you planning on making the boat available with a 90? Would love a 90 etec on one.


----------



## Creek Runner

That's a dry ride right there!


----------



## skinny_water

> That's a dry ride right there!


It's all about that reverse chine at the waterline. It does a great job of keeping the spray down and keeping the boat on top of the slop when running. With the huge bow flair knocking down what's left. Additional benifit of this design is that the boat keeps its width further forward making it more stable. 

Here is some fishing footage with a little bit of running in the begining. Was holding out a little cause I got my dreams crushed by these Tarpon. Anchored or polling the skiff it was quiet and the fish were happy. 

https://vimeo.com/42066694


----------



## skinny_water

More Tarpon video. Went out with Capt Billy Rotne a couple days ago. Sighted easily 500 fish with no eats.

https://vimeo.com/42680653

Today I took my sister, brother-in-law, and nephew out to do some live bait fishing. With 3 1/2 people, 10 gal of fuel, and a livewell full of bait the boat still did awesome on the pole. It still spun proper. I was really expecting to have some tracking issues that are common with heavier loads but the boat takes a front load very well and tracked strait even in the faster currents on the sandbars. Moving the load around I had my Brother-in-Law sit on the jumpseat and Sister and Nephew in the back with me it was still very quick to plane with the Etec 60 and 17p prop.

On a side note I did A LOT of polling the past 3 days on this skiff for Tarpon. Using the G2LR push pole from Carbon Marine was amazing to say the least. When you are up on a shallow flat polling for a long time you don't really put a full load on the length of the push pole. Yesterday and Today I found myself polling across an area that was 10-12ft of water. Shooting the 23ft pole down to the bottom the foot was about at the top of my head so I would only get one good push. With most poles when you put a load on the full length of the pole you get a lot of flex, and the skiff doesn't move. With the G2LR the pole was stiff enough to get the boat moving across these areas and kept us on the fish. Without that we would have had to drift out of the fish, or fire up the outboard.


----------



## floridanative1028

I just saw one of these things at the dock in Bimini and it was sooo sick.  It had a 60 Yamaha four stroke but I don't know if its the one from this thread.  Either way the thing looked amazing in the water next to a matching Seacraft.


----------



## skinny_water

Skiff is at the Grand Opening of the West Marine Flagship Store in Bradenton this Friday-Sunday. Stop by and sign up for a demo!


----------



## Shadowcast

Looks sweet Rich!


----------



## Seebs

Awesome Skiff!!


----------



## southernstrain

I hope one day that my jeep will be in a marriage that beautiful!


----------

